# 300Z timing belt



## Carol Vasko (Nov 28, 2004)

Any easy way of telling if the timing belt has been changed, is in relatively good shape?
Carol Vasko


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Carol Vasko said:


> Any easy way of telling if the timing belt has been changed, is in relatively good shape?
> Carol Vasko


Check under the hood for a sticker saying its been changed. Failing that, it's cheaper to just change it than to buy new valves. Did you just buy the car?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Carol Vasko said:


> Any easy way of telling if the timing belt has been changed, is in relatively good shape?
> Carol Vasko


When the belt is off, bend the belt backwards, if the rubber has cracks in them it was time the change.

Do you have a Z31 or Z32?


----------

